
Where Did Earth's Water Come From? Study Casts Doubt on Current Meteorite Theory - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/study-proposes-new-origin-theory-for-earth-s-water
======
bookofjoe
>Earth’s water may have been inherited from material similar to enstatite
chondrite meteorites

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6507/1110.editor-...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6507/1110.editor-
summary)

